# Illegal to dye your dog's fur?



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I was talking to my mom today about coloring Basil's tail red, white and blue for the fourth of July and my mom was concerned that it might be illegal. Apparently there was a case in Florida where a woman tried to dye her poodle and it was against the law. I think this is completely ridiculous (just be sure to use a safe/non-toxic/non-irritating dye) but I want to make sure I'm not doing anything illegal, so does anybody know if there are any other states besides Florida that ban dying your pets' fur? I live in Texas and I'm pretty sure there are no such laws here, but I had trouble finding any information so that I could be sure. FWIW I plan on coloring Basil's fur with washable Crayola markers. 

Here's what he looked like last year for the fourth of July, though I had colored his fur with sidewalk chalk. I prefer Crayola markers because the colors are brighter and they wash out easier.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I live in Florida and dyed my dog's tails last year. I didn't think that it'd be illegal. The incident did happen a few months after I had done it, but still. I did a quick google search and it seems that it's also illegal in Colorado. I'm going to do some more searching though... I'd also like to see if I can find that law....

Well this is the law, I'm assuming this is to prevent people from dying chicks and baby bunnies at Easter. http://law.onecle.com/florida/crimes/828.161.html

I haven't been able to find anything for any other states yet.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I was talking to my mom today about coloring Basil's tail red, white and blue for the fourth of July and my mom was concerned that it might be illegal. Apparently there was a case in Florida where a woman tried to dye her poodle and it was against the law. I think this is completely ridiculous (just be sure to use a safe/non-toxic/non-irritating dye) but I want to make sure I'm not doing anything illegal, so does anybody know if there are any other states besides Florida that ban dying your pets' fur? I live in Texas and I'm pretty sure there are no such laws here, but I had trouble finding any information so that I could be sure. FWIW I plan on coloring Basil's fur with washable Crayola markers.
> 
> Here's what he looked like last year for the fourth of July, though I had colored his fur with sidewalk chalk. I prefer Crayola markers because the colors are brighter and they wash out easier.


So, it's still legal for people to dump their dogs or cats off at a high kill shelter because they get tired of them, it's still legal for pet stores to sell sickly little $2,000 tea cup chihuahuas and yorkie poos, and it's still legal to use barbaric crap in the name of training, but it's ILLEGAL to dye your dogs hair?
God Save America...


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> So, it's still legal for people to dump their dogs or cats off at a high kill shelter because they get tired of them, it's still legal for pet stores to sell sickly little $2,000 tea cup chihuahuas and yorkie poos, and it's still legal to use barbaric crap in the name of training, but it's ILLEGAL to dye your dogs hair?
> God Save America...


Uh huh. 
The woman from Florida that was ticketed for coloring her poodle's fur was fined $225. Is that not absolutely ridiculous?
But after reading the law, it seems like to me that the law was originally meant to prevent people from selling dyed chicks and bunnies at Easter. It mentions that the law is not limited to chicks or bunnies. It looks like the city of Jacksonville used this law to get $225 off this woman.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> So, it's still legal for people to dump their dogs or cats off at a high kill shelter because they get tired of them, it's still legal for pet stores to sell sickly little $2,000 tea cup chihuahuas and yorkie poos, and it's still legal to use barbaric crap in the name of training, but it's ILLEGAL to dye your dogs hair?
> God Save America...


Ain't that the truth? *facepalm* I'm sure they'd rather you shoot your dog than dye its fur, too.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

@ Nargle - You did a dye job? From the photo, I thought he was a rare Neopolitan .... That coloration comes out when the temperature exceeds 100 degrees.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I had someone tell me it was illegal in Texas when I dyed Mia and Summer's tails last fourth. I think it's ridiculous. No idea if it's true or not but I'd think not. The only laws I could find were about dying animals and then SELLING them (talking about dyed chicks and things like that).


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Dyed chicks are dyed (I believe) by injecting the dye into the eggs... much different than what we do to our dogs.  

I'll admit, I've dyed dogs before - it was harmless fun. I'd be furious if I got a ticket for it though!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> @ Nargle - You did a dye job? From the photo, I thought he was a rare Neopolitan .... That coloration comes out when the temperature exceeds 100 degrees.


The reason they are rare is because after that happens, they melt.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

The law of unintended consequences is what I believe you'd call that law.

In PetSmart yesterday I noticed they were still selling tie-out stakes and cable for dogs - on July 1st it became illegal in Florida to tie out your dog unless you are physically with the dog. That part of the law seems good, but I wonder how that will affect my "snow-bird" neighbor. They are used to putting their yorkie outside a couple of times a day on a long lead for maybe 5-10 minutes each time to relieve himself. They also take him for walks and he certainly isn't being abused - he is being pampered and loved. Now if they do it they will be breaking the law.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

JuneBud said:


> The law of unintended consequences is what I believe you'd call that law.
> 
> In PetSmart yesterday I noticed they were still selling tie-out stakes and cable for dogs - on July 1st it became illegal in Florida to tie out your dog unless you are physically with the dog. That part of the law seems good, but I wonder how that will affect my "snow-bird" neighbor. They are used to putting their yorkie outside a couple of times a day on a long lead for maybe 5-10 minutes each time to relieve himself. They also take him for walks and he certainly isn't being abused - he is being pampered and loved. Now if they do it they will be breaking the law.


We have that law here. It's never enforced. Here if you are home with the dog and he's out on a tie out that's fine, it's leaving him unattended for long periods of time. Also here if he's on a trolley that's totally okay just not tied to a stationary object. Your neighbors should be fine so long as they are home, and they can always just sit out with him while he runs about. Our neighbors two doors down have a trolley and their dogs are out for hours running around and lounging in the sun, but never out when the family isn't home. 

As for OP people should go to Japan and see the ridiculousness that occurs. Not only are dogs dyed but they wear shoes, clothes and make up quite often and no one looks twice lol. I know at the fireworks the other night there were two police dogs(yellow lab and german shep) who were dyed red white and blue so must not be illegal here  It looked adorable on the lab but the poor German shepherds didn't come through he just looked vaguely blue lol.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm certainly not going to report the neighbors. They take excellent care of Duffy the Yorkie. I doubt anyone around here would. The law does say though that no dog is to be tied out AT ALL without the owner being present. The neighbors never tie the dog out if they are not home.


----------



## Mr Chips (Jul 3, 2011)

Nargle said:


> I was talking to my mom today about coloring Basil's tail red, white and blue for the fourth of July and my mom was concerned that it might be illegal. Apparently there was a case in Florida where a woman tried to dye her poodle and it was against the law. I think this is completely ridiculous (just be sure to use a safe/non-toxic/non-irritating dye) but I want to make sure I'm not doing anything illegal, so does anybody know if there are any other states besides Florida that ban dying your pets' fur? I live in Texas and I'm pretty sure there are no such laws here, but I had trouble finding any information so that I could be sure. FWIW I plan on coloring Basil's fur with washable Crayola markers.
> 
> Here's what he looked like last year for the fourth of July, though I had colored his fur with sidewalk chalk. I prefer Crayola markers because the colors are brighter and they wash out easier.


Why not just a simple homemade or store bought bandana or costume?? On the other hand, makeup or child safe markers might work and still be safe for your furry friend. I don't think my little guy would hold still long enough to get made up in the first place. 

I'm in Colorado and never heard of this law but considering some of the idiots in this state I wouldn't automatically dismiss the need for such a law either.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> Why not just a simple homemade or store bought bandana or costume?? On the other hand, makeup or child safe markers might work and still be safe for your furry friend. I don't think my little guy would hold still long enough to get made up in the first place.
> 
> I'm in Colorado and never heard of this law but considering some of the idiots in this state I wouldn't automatically dismiss the need for such a law either.


I'd rather have my dogs's tail colored than try and cram him into some form of a costume. It would be chewed off and ruined in 2 seconds, guaranteed xD
I dyed Tags tail red, white and blue last year for the 4th of July, too (he looks a lot like Basil). But I didn't leave the dye on long enough, and his tail was pink, white and purple. Fail.
ETA: I usually use blo-pens. It doesn't last as long as the better stuff, but it's quick and takes me about 10 seconds to have a dog with some color. Mom dyed Pride (another papillon)'s feet red and blue one year. It looked hilariously ridiculous.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well you could always go for technicalities -- chalk and markers aren't really _dye_, are they?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Well you could always go for technicalities -- chalk and markers aren't really _dye_, are they?


Nor is paint. xD


----------

